# Strap down - would this work?



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140299464197&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

Hope this worked. tried everything I could to make it smaller and just can't work it out.

We bought an fly screen off them last year and loved it, excellent quality and company, just wondered what people thought of it before we buy.

I don't like how the strap on ours pulls the sides of the awning in, and no we don't leave it out in windy conditions but we know that things can blow up quickly so like to prepare for the worse.

From what I can see it slides along the groove of the awning a little like the awning on a caravan then pegs down, it would also be less of a nuisance sticking out from the sides for people to trip from what I can see. 
Thanks for your comments.

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I've got a pair and they are excellent (bought at a show so can't be certain these are self same but they were also selling flyscreens). Only limited by the strength of your awning, awning fixing points and the ground anchor. I can lean my van over with them!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, Yes will be the self same,, we bought the fly screen awning and love it, so simple and light to put up. 

We got the short wind break for under edge of van too that works a treat but of course only on grass!!

Nice to know someone has used them and likes them, think I will order a set along with a couple of the wind/sun shades that work on the same principle will save all the banging and moaning (no not like that) from Andy when the windbreak won't hammer in as ground it too hard etc. 

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The other advantage is they are brightly coloured so as they go very near your poles help to stop people (me) walking into them.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

They look like an excellent solution. Shouls be very quick to put up and down.

Frank

Can they be used with ordinary heavy duty pegs, rather than 'dog screws' as advised?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes I would have thought so , just not quite as secure in a big gust. 

We went away with friends last year it was the 2nd outing in their van. 

They got it off an ex chairman of a DA in Yorkshire so felt confident all would be well with it. As we sat having coffee in their van after we had finished setting up, a breeze got up. "Better bring awnings in when we have finished" they said. 

Two minutes later I saw a flap out side their window and the next thing crash the awning was on the top of the van with legs still out, 2 seconds after that the whole lot came crashing to the ground blocking our exit from the only door on the van. 

Managed to get out only to discover the awning had just come away from the side of the van with ease as the whole thing had been held in place with 5 2" wood screws and that was it. 

Left it under the van for rest of weekend, put it in through the window and took it home, had it refixed by a dealer who could not believe it had lasted as long as it had. 

It really only took a breeze to lift it up, really shook us all as to how easily it happened. 

Mandy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mandy!

Try this facility, assuming you haven't already got it...

http://tinyurl.com/

Your link

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140299464197&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004

gets shortened to

http://tinyurl.com/dmwdcg


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If you have such straps, as an alternative for the corkscrew-dog-stake, consider this:
http://www.wurmi.co.uk/detail.php?mode=products&prodid=6

And if your awning has legs, then if you ensure the leg length adjustment is tight, these plates will also secure the awning to the ground in pretty strong winds.

I'm happy with mine.

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe I have missed something here,   but if you have rigid connection it could cause damage to the van if the wind was a bit brisk surely.I did not see any mention of a spring to allow movement. 

cabby


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

IMHO its the flapping that does the damage.
If you can pitch your awning nice and taut then wind effect can be minimised.

To this end I use two roof rafters and a Fiamma 'magic rafter' to keep the roof tight.
The tie downs reinforce the rather pathetically small pegs that have to be used on the feet of the uprights.

I see a lot of roll out awnings hanging slack, I think this is just asking for trouble in the slightest breeze.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I'd like some tension adjustment like a spring built into it and like you Cabby I feel this might rip the whole lot off the side of the van if the wind gets up. Especially so as the screw in type pegs will not give if the wind gets up.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MrsW said:


> I think I'd like some tension adjustment like a spring built into it and like you Cabby I feel this might rip the whole lot off the side of the van if the wind gets up.


Scroll down >> this page << until you come to the Tie Down Kit.

Outdoorbits do them, but the picture is better on this website. It also confirms that they *ARE *available in an almost dayglow yellow - although some accessory shops stock only black ones and say that's all they can obtain!! :evil:

As you see, there is a strong spring which is connected in-line so any flexing is absorbed rather than damaging to either awning or van. 

No good in a hurricane of course, but they don't pretend to be. Great peace of mind however if you go out on a lovely calm morning, and two hours later and 50 miles away the wind suddenly gets up!! 8O

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'd like some tension adjustment like a spring built into it and like you Cabby I feel this might rip the whole lot off the side of the van if the wind gets up.
> ...


I've clicked on your link but it does not take me to the same tie down kit as we were discussing. It takes me to the sort we use with a built -in spring which I was advocating.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

MrsW said:


> I've clicked on your link but it does not take me to the same tie down kit as we were discussing. It takes me to the sort we use with a built -in spring which I was advocating.


Oh dear!

I thought you were looking for one of those, but couldn't find it.

Must read preceding posts more carefully.  

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

thanks all , especially Norm as I am always trying to shorten, them that should save me loads of time. 

I have to agree about the spring but does this then now allow for flapping which many say is the worse thing that can happen and give the thing more lee way to go up and over. 

Have to admit I do like ours to be nice and tight and often go and adjust it when Andy thinks its ok. I take it we all drop the one corner to allow for rain and slight wind protection as long as you slope it the right way and the wind doesn't suddenly swing around. 

Thanks again
Mandy


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

*"Must read preceding posts more carefully." *

:lol: :lol: :lol: Yes Zebedee you must. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Gary


----------

